# How to bypass WEB SENSE?



## User Name (Jan 30, 2008)

any one know how to access web sites blocked by web sense?


----------



## User Name (Jan 31, 2008)

nobody knows??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 31, 2008)

Websense is a corporate program and implemented by companies to monitor internet surfing activities by employees and to block certain sites which are considered harmful to the company's business and network. There are some proxy bypassing sites but in the latest release, these proxy bypassing sites are also blocked in websense. There are some other ways to bypass websense but that may land you into trouble with the company and you may be found violating the company's policy. It is not worth the trouble.


----------



## adit_sen (Feb 1, 2008)

My uni here uses websense as well. I've tried everything possible for over a year. You can use proxies etc which may work for a while, but the software is smart and it keeps monitoring your frequently visited sites and looks for anything fishy in your activity.

Take it from someone whu's tried, succeeded, gotten into serious trouble, and then went back to square one.

ITS NOT WORTH THE TROUBLE


----------

